# Steering wheel vibration



## SPEC V CRAZY (Apr 3, 2004)

Hello everyone, another rooky with a question.
I have an 04 spec v. Ive had it for about 3 months and it has around 2,600 miles on it.Anyway Ive noticed a vibration in the steering wheel at highway speeds (normal highway speeds). I called the dealer and they said it could be from the car sitting on the lot for a while causing a flat spot on the tires.

I did not buy that excuse, but he said to drive it another couple thousand miles to see if it works it's self out and if not to bring it back and they would balance the tires. Has anyone else had this problem? Is it common or does anyone think the problem is being caused by something els like the motor mounts? 

btw just in case, I did a search but just kept getting unrelated threads. also thanks in advance for any helpful feed back.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

You probably have a bent wheel. Most likely in the front. Your car may be out of alignment badley too. A bent wheel makes a rattle from say 60-80. Have you ever hit a pot hole really hard or a bad bump? Dealers move their cars constantly so that seems kinda sketchy.

here is some info on flatspotting
With that said, I have never heard anyone talk about Spec V's and flatspotting. Their not that heavy of cars.


----------



## maleck (May 26, 2004)

you might want to check if your wheels are properly balanced. i had a similar problem and found that one the the weights popped off. if your car drives ok at >30mph, but when you reach around 50-60 then that might be it. also you might want to check your tire pressure while you're at it.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Dont accept the drive it a few more thousand mile crap! if its not right take it to the dealer and have them fix it! I have to agree with maleck, check the tire balance!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Vibrations at certain speeds is almost always caused by a balancing issue.


----------



## SPEC V CRAZY (Apr 3, 2004)

That's what I thought. I'll take it in to the dealer next week and have them balance the tires. Thanks for everyones input.


----------

